# Solved: Explorer and Media player problems



## kevhatch (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi
I'm having a bit of a problem with playing AVI's with Media player ... If I double click a movie to watch I get Media Player starting up but as soon as it loads I get a Windows Explorer message saying it has a problem and needs to close, clicking for more information gets this error signature:-
AppName: explorer.exe
AppVer: 6.0.2900.5512
ModName: fun_avcodec.dll
ModVer: 0.0.0.0
Offset: 000a6462

Closing both those boxes then brings a Media Player message saying it has a problem and needs to close, clicking for more information gets this error signature:-
AppName: wmplayer.exe
AppVer: 11.0.5721.5145
ModName: fun_avcodec.dll
ModVer: 0.0.0.0
Offset: 000a6462

This is now starting to get on my nerves, and I can feel a "Float Test" in the nearest canal coming on for the whole lot.

Any help appreciated.
Thanks
Kev


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

FORGET wmp get VLC Media player from www.videolan.org 
this software is open source free to download and use.. vlc will play every video format available and music as well


----------



## kevhatch (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks but I'd rather keep WMP, and as it does exactly the same thing if I try to play in RealPlayer would VLC be any different????


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

go to the site check the software out for your self. if its any help download and use it.

its free open source software..excellent program


----------



## kevhatch (Jun 20, 2005)

Removed my Phone Software (Samsung PC Studio 3) which has been on for a good while!! and everything is now OK.


----------



## osinac (Oct 24, 2008)

Can confirm it seems to be the Samsung PC studio 3 software. I'm still using it to sync my phone with outlook, but I've removed the fun_avcodec.dll file to the recycle bin and the phone still syncs and the problem with viewing avi and jpg files in vista (com surrogate message) has gone away.


----------

